# Hornets need to get better play from the bench



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> When David West and Chris Paul needed help in the second half against the Boston Celtics on Saturday night, the New Orleans Hornets' reserves were a no-show.
> 
> New Orleans' bench did not score a point after halftime, but Celtics reserve forward Glen Davis, a former LSU standout, scored 15 of his 20 points during the stretch to help Boston erase a 15-point deficit and leave with a 89-85 victory.
> 
> ...


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2011/03/hornets_backups_lay_a_goose_eg.html


----------

